# Angelcare monitor? Reviews please



## oboeverity

We are seriously considering buying the Angelcare monitor with the sensor pad; is it as good as people say?
xxx


----------



## leanne4stars

since my 3rd child stopped breathing @ months in her sleep, (luckily i woke up i dnt know y but i did) i went out and bought her one of these monitors it was a god send as i couldnt sleep at all afraid of the worst :0( i then had my 4th child and wz 2 scared 2 take my 18 month old off hers so bought another and used it from birth x after selling these 2 and falling pregnant again 6 years later i have bought another :0/ i couldn't do without i think they are amazing for peace of mind :0) x


----------



## Peardrop

We have one and it's great. Oliver sleeps silently when he is in a deep sleep and all I need to do is open my eyes and see the light flash on the parent monitor to know he is breathing. Saves me jumping up and down to him. I don't think it would necessarily stop a SIDS death but it is peace of mind which enables me to sleep better. I recommend it for that alone.


----------



## lauram22

Would def recommend, like the others have said gives great peace of mind. Iv used it since birth n not had any false alarms x


----------



## Lazy Leo

I tell my pregnant friends that is what I consider the best money I spent when it comes to the baby equipment. I honestly think it is one of the reasons Georgia is such a good sleeper as I don't have to be constantly in and out of her room checking on her. When she starting stretching her sleeps to longer periods I didn't panic and run in and wake her to check she was ok - you know the ticker is going and she is fine. It also helps you get a good nights sleep and as a new mummy, you need all the sleep you can get! For me this monitor is a Godsend. I completely recommend it. 

In the early days of my pregnancy I was sceptical, believing it was just another gimmick to get parents to spend ever increasing amounts of money on expensive equipment when a 'normal' monitor is just as good. However I spoke to one mum who lost a baby to SIDS and as she said, if it would have given her just a tiny tiny chance of saving her baby, she would take it. It might not have stopped her losing her baby but it might have. And what price that chance? That was the conversation whcih changed my mind. And as I say, I think its the best money I spent. 

PS - congrats on the pregnancy, hope you are enjoying it :)


----------



## TennisGal

https://www.monitormybaby.co.uk/products/Babysense-II-Baby-Movement-Monitor.html

We have this one - I noted it had been used in hospitals, which swayed my choice, but I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same as the AngelCare.

I wouldn't be without it :thumbup:


----------



## New2Bumps

Yes I highly recommend the angelcare. We only had a couple false alarm when we used it in his moses but he was so light back then as he was prem! Besides, you never really know if it's a 'false alarm' of if baby didn't breathe for a while then the loud sound stimulated baby into breathing again if you see what I mean. It went off in the cot for the 2nd only ever time a few nights ago. ethan was right down the other end shoved against the bars which is prob why, but as I said, I don't mind as you never know if it's a false alarm or not. I always think, it would go off if he stopped breathing, and if we went in and he wasn't breathing then he'd only have not breathed for 20seconds, which is hardly any time and enough for water on the face or infant cpr to be effective, so in that respect, it can save lives.


----------



## chatts

Love it - def gives me peace of mind


----------



## dovehouse

yes its good for peace of mind, but be aware, there can be false alarms which have scared the pants off me!!


----------



## WW1

I think it's great - it really gives peace of mind. Now Rebecca is in her own room, I feel reassured when I look at the monitor and see the pendulum ticking happily from side to side (which shows movement detection)!

I think it's well worth the money - and as New2bumps said, should the worst happen and she stop breathing (heaven forbid), we'd know in 20 seconds which is early enough to intervene and hopefully save her.


----------



## bluey

Definitely worth the money! As others have said, it gives massive peace of mind to glance at the parent unit and see that little pendulum swinging away & means you are less inclined to disturb baby sleeping by popping in to check on them.


----------



## muddles

I love ours! It is great for peace of mind. My LO is a real wriggler and we have had the alarm go off a couple of times as he has moved off the sensor mat.


----------



## Magoo.2006

I wouldn't go without it. I used it with my first son and now with my newborn. It is a priceless peace of mind that allows me to sleep at night. Well worth the extra money. I recommend it to all my friends.


----------



## gills8752

100% buy it! I love mine - i got mine from ebay for £20 and i would deft pay full price for it now I've tried it.
It does scare the pants off you if the alarm sounds but its only happened once to me and she had both legs and both arms through the cot bars :haha:
I don't have to worry about stopping a film to go check on her, or stopping dinner etc etc. I sleep much better and can spend lots of time with hubby knowing the alarm would go off if anything happened.
I think its the best baby buy i have.


----------



## oboeverity

Thanks everyone... we're sold on it! Boots have £10 off it at the moment too, which is good... 
xxx


----------



## bluebaby

oboeverity said:


> Thanks everyone... we're sold on it! Boots have £10 off it at the moment too, which is good...
> xxx

Thats good, def get it. The best baby thing I have bought


----------



## Rozie_1985

I swear by ours, by far the best thing we have bought! x


----------



## Cattia

I would not have slept a wink for the first few months without mine! Now that she is bigger though we get a LOT of false alarms, at least two or three a week. I know it's not that she's shallow breathing or anything as it has gone off when I've been next to the cot and also when she's been crying! Even so, I am too paranoid to stop using it, I would rather have the false alarms, we are kind of used to them now. I think we will use it until she is 1.


----------



## babymonitors

Angelcare is the safest in my book, and I spend a LOT of time reviewing baby monitors. Also, you can prevent false alarms by putting a piece of plywood under the mattress, and then place the sensor pad from Angelcare on top of the board and then under the mattress. For some reason, the plywood gives it more stability so it makes for less false alarms.


----------



## hanelei

We have a piece of plywood under ours and have never had a false alarm.


----------

